# Urban coyotes



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a plant inside a wooded area in Houston. This guy keeps scaring away some of our operators. I've been asked to get rid of it quietly. Being inside city limits I don't really have any options. Took this pic this morning.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm, problem coyote. A couple options come to mind right away. Cheapest is to trap the bugger in a foot hold trap. But said problem may cause a ruckus and bring unwanted attention. Next cheapest, a live trap, then dispose of the carcass after you've "eliminated" said problem. Next up, crossbow with broad head. I like the idea of either one of those. Then again, you could use a high caliber air rifle, but the price jumps up substantially. Then again, you would be set up in case this type of issue ever arose again. Finally, (and I really like the sound of it or not) is a suppressed rifle in the AR variety. But, we're talking thousand$. Oh hell, forget price, the paperwork would take too long. Whatever you choose, make sure to keep quiet, before and after the deed. No point drawing unwanted attention to yourself. And dispose of the carcass.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I think my recurve and Shockwave should do the trick.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Great advice JT I may buy a live trap with company cc lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well put JT. Put the high power air rifle on the company CC !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

here i thought this was going to on the lines of urban cowboy

expected to see a yote doing the two step at Gilleys lol

i would go with a high power 22 cal air rifle

they can be very quite when shooting a slightly heavier pellet

the light pellets will go super spnice and then they sound as loud as 22 lr


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Soda pop bottle on 22 with sub sonic round, but you didnt hear it from me !!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone ever tried an oil filter on the end of the barrel?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Oil filters on a .22 work well to calm down its report--- they don't last very long.

I tried one on a .270. It filled the air with the prettiest white fibers--- kinda like it was snow'in--- the filter and the .270's muzzle flash didn't get along very well.

awprint:


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

A YouTube search for "maglite suppressor" or "maglite solvent trap" might help


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Those look cool!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Short said:


> Cool as they may be...you still need a Form 1 to build one legally.


True.

Still, a feller can dream.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Somebody around there has to have an old truck that wouldn't notice a new coyote sized dent in it. Bow and Arrow would be a good way to get rid of it if you can't trap it.


----------

